# Conure pics



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

View attachment 161488
Yellow sided pair
View attachment 161489
Yellow sided Hen layed her first egg today hopefully get a pinapple.
View attachment 161490
Pearly Hen
View attachment 161494
Pearly Pair
View attachment 161498
Pair of Normals

Nanday Pair
Please post pics of your birds!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2010)

*squee* brb! getting pics!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2010)

Our Birdies  Ollie, is a cinnamon green cheek conure, Ruffy is a blue quaker, and Rosette Is the loudmouthed sun conure!


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice sun getting a pair after breeding season.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 29, 2010)

I can give you a number of an excelent breeder if you'd like


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah that would be good thanks.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

Any one else with pics


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 29, 2010)

Was just wondering about the temperaments of quakers and pineapple conures?


----------



## Sarah (Aug 29, 2010)

quakers can be very noisey, i know someone who had to give up an inside pair of quakers due to noise issues aside from the noise they are lovely birds temperament wise.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

I dont now what the temperament of Quakers would be but pinapples would be the same as a Normal green cheek.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 29, 2010)

pair of masked lovebirds .... (getting rid of them soon along with a pair of cockatiels )


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 29, 2010)

nice lovebirds


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 29, 2010)

wow nice pics...love all bird but nice pics of the quakers


----------



## coastalboy (Aug 30, 2010)

my birds.. im a bird breeder so ill only put up a few. i have heaps more indian ringneck mutations and other birds to but couldn't bother uploading them all..


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

Snakeman97404 said:


> View attachment 161488
> Yellow sided pair
> View attachment 161489
> Yellow sided Hen layed her first egg today hopefully get a pinapple.
> ...



Only the pair of Nandays worked???


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate our quaker, nasty little beep, the cinnamon conure is my baby boy, hes "mated" to me so to speak (*facepalm*) and our sun conure is LOOOOOOOOOOUD. green cheeks have an AWESOME personality, very friendly, my little man talks pretty well, says quite a few things, hes flighted now, but only flys when he gets spooked, he'll do ANYTHING for juice, seriously, anything. he jumped off his cage, ran OUT the hallway with 4 cats inside and 2 dogs! and into the kitchen and up my leg because i yelled out ollie want some juice, he didn't fly, the goof ran!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 30, 2010)

stealing my juice!




"im innocent!"



dont mind the moulting!


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Only the pair of Nandays worked???



Dont now sorry i can not see the pics as well but just click on the attachment and it brings the picture up so it might be my computer.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 30, 2010)

coastalboy said:


> my birds.. im a bird breeder so ill only put up a few. i have heaps more indian ringneck mutations and other birds to but couldn't bother uploading them all..
> 
> 
> What Mutation Ringnecks do you breed.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 30, 2010)

I clicked on the pics and the link doesnt work 

I LOVE birds, i had aviaries full of them when i was younger. I would love a Pineapple GCC as a pet.


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 30, 2010)

We used to breed and handraise nandays as well as Sunnys - funny little critters, full of character - but very, very, very loud.
We could hear them as wl drove into the yard.( even from the car )
Sometimes i wish I could get one as a pet again - maybe one day.....


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I clicked on the pics and the link doesnt work
> 
> Dont now how to fix the link sorry.
> 
> Pineapples are great I would like to own a pair of them.


----------



## raaaa (Sep 1, 2010)

Sarah said:


> quakers can be very noisey, i know someone who had to give up an inside pair of quakers due to noise issues aside from the noise they are lovely birds temperament wise.



I kinda disagree sorry i havent known them to be super noisy (but it comes down to the individual i guess) and in my experience they tend to bond to one or two people and thats the end of it, there beautiful if they bond to you but holy terrors if they dont. one of the girls i used to work with had a few and one of them used to sit on the bird play gym and sook up to people so theyd pick it up the second it got to there shoulder it would attack and they can do more damage then youd think. but they dont make bad companion birds as long as your prepaed to be the only one who can handle it... or prepared for it to bond to someone else in the house....


----------



## raaaa (Sep 1, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> stealing my juice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i think naaaaaaaaawwwww about sums it up i do love gc i only wish they were bigger id kill for a pearly tho


----------

